# Overheating



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey,
I'm looking for my first 3z and I had heard that the twin-turbos had a tendency to over heat. Just wanted to know if anyone had had this trouble and if they did what they did to correct it.

Later on
3zguy


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

*overheating*

I know a bunch of ppl w/ 300zx TT's, as well as my own TT 300. I don't know of any that overheated. One thing you wouldn't want to do though is beat the hell out of it on a hot humid day. Any turbo car does not like hot humid weather. 

-Dan


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

Also . . . . if you wanna check out some nice TT Z's there is gonna be a meet in Long Island at Tobay beach April 13th Sunday at 12:00pm. Also a bunch of Porsche's, Supras, Vettes and many other nice rides.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey thanks alot for the help, unfortunatly I can't go to the meet, I'm all the way in little tiny Illinois...the profile says Leonardo, NJ as in Clerks the movie...just a little joke I felt complied to add. Thanks tho, I really do wish I could go, we don't have anything here in Illinois, unless you live in like Chicago.

Later on,
Bret


----------



## ttatmdan (Jan 23, 2003)

LOL, oh well. No problem for the help.

Later, Dan


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

3Zguy said:


> *Hey,
> I'm looking for my first 3z and I had heard that the twin-turbos had a tendency to over heat. Just wanted to know if anyone had had this trouble and if they did what they did to correct it.
> 
> Later on
> 3zguy *


I had my Z since 92' new and never had a overheating problem.  As long as the Z is properly maintained you won't have a problem.


----------

